# White spot medication help ASAP!!!!



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

I had a school of cardinal tetras that I saw had white spot, so I put them in my hospital tank with Aquacare External Parasite medication, and the 3 remaining  don't have any spots left and seem ok. I couldn't see any spots on any of the other fish in the main tank so i didn't treat it with medication (because I dont know if will hurt hte bacteria). 

Today I suddenly saw one of my delphax corys not able to swim properly, and with about 3 white spots on it. I moved it to the hospital tank with the tetras and but its looks very sick.  I've turned the temperature up to 26 degrees in both the tanks. 

I am going to the aquarium tomorrow to buy some protozin (becuase it sounds more reliable and I know I can get it) Is Protozin safe to use in a tank without killing hte bacteria? I don't want to have to cycle the tank again!!! 8O 

Thankyou very much!!! Please reply quickly!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I did a web search and found this about Protozin!
You can do web searches too to find out info about products and it will save you time waiting for us to answer 


At a glance information

Does this product treat parasites? Yes 
Does this product treat bacterial infections? No 
Does this product treat fungal infections? Yes 
Does this product work supportively? No 
Is this product safe for freshwater use? Yes 
Is this product safe for marine use? No 
Is this product safe for use with inverts? No 
Is this product harmful to filter bacteria? No :idea: 
Is this product designed for pond use?


----------

